# BOI Tracker Returned



## ryflava (4 Dec 2017)

Finally after what feels like forever, we've gotten our tracker returned to us Have any other BOI customers received a letter?? They said our redress & compensation pack will follow in a few weeks..has anyone actually received their redress/compensation pack yet??


----------



## Ricomedids (4 Dec 2017)

Still waiting for my compensation pack since last wk.


----------



## todo (4 Dec 2017)

ryflava said:


> Finally after what feels like forever, we've gotten our tracker returned to us Have any other BOI customers received a letter?? They said our redress & compensation pack will follow in a few weeks..has anyone actually received their redress/compensation pack yet??



This is great news, well done!!! Can you share the circumstances of your mortgage, were you on a tracker and come off a fixed rate?


----------



## maunie (4 Dec 2017)

I'm also back on a tracker, got my letter today, redress Letter will come in a few weeks.. 
I was on a tracker and stupidly panicked and fixed it, then they didn't offer me a tracker when my fixed period was over.. I'm due money for 10 years


----------



## ryflava (5 Dec 2017)

Hi thanks Yeah like the poster below I was in the same situation, was refused a return to our tracker after our fixed term was up.. Was told 'they don't offer that product any more', when we questioned it


----------



## maunie (5 Dec 2017)

called the helpine earler and she confirmed that all compensation letters will be sent out before year end,, it could be a great Christmas


----------

